# wha'ts been your results with T3 and Clen?



## BuffChick510 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi all, my gf and I have been taking 50mcg of T3 and 80mcg of Clen for about a month now and we are not seeing any results as I had in the past when I cycled the ECA stack.  Just wondering what results you have seen .... or does it just take longer to see results?  Or are we better off with the tried and true ECA stack? 

Buffchick510


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 17, 2005)

I've tried clen one time....didnt find much results.  I felt my diet had to be extremely strict and cardio on track to even see any benefits.  I didnt like the shakes either....very unprofessional in my job as a nurse.

I always use ECA or Lipo-6 for cutting.....they also help with suppressing my appetite and giving me energy.


----------



## BuffChick510 (Dec 17, 2005)

*lol*

When I read your post I had to laugh .... I always swore by the ECA stack which my gf hates .... and my gf swears by Lipo-6 which I hate!  lol 

What do you think about the T3? 

Buffchick510


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 18, 2005)

I usually dont recommend T3 for females due to thyroid issues, etc.  There are other products that maybe safer such as T100X and Thyroid Energy.

Even though I dont have a family history of thyroid dysfunction (hypothyroidism, etc.) I still have no desire to try it and so I stay with the ECA and Lipo-6.


----------



## steve0085 (Dec 19, 2005)

clen/t3 won't do shit unless you're dieting and doing cardio.  Also, cynomel seems to be pretty bogus so if that's what you got you can go ahead and throw it away IMO


----------

